# Isolierung bei Sockel A Prozessoren



## DasRegal (15. März 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte demnächst auf "Rekordjagt" gehen und brauche nochmal Infos zur Isolierung.
Also das Mainboard isoliere ich mit Knetradiergummi und Armoflex. 

Meine Fragen:

Muss der Zwischenraum in der Sockelmitte auch isoliert werden?
Muss die CPU um die DIE herum isoliert werden? (ich hätte jetzt einfach Silikonspray draufgesprüht)

Hier noch zwei Bilder: Duron 800 - Athlon 3200+ und Geil One




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG DasRegal


----------



## Patrickclouds (16. März 2011)

ja die sockelmitte muss auch isoliert werden.
am besten dazu einfach nen stück armaflex reinlegen 

auf die cpus brauchst du kein pastikspray sprühen.


----------



## Clawhammer (16. März 2011)

ui da hast du ja ne kleine Sammlungen angesammelt hoffen wir nur mal das es für alle nen gutes ende gibt


----------



## DasRegal (16. März 2011)

> ja die sockelmitte muss auch isoliert werden.
> am besten dazu einfach nen stück armaflex reinlegen
> 
> auf die cpus brauchst du kein pastikspray sprühen.


Alles klar. 
Wie schauts aus mit der Kokü. Hast du die Teile schon gekauft? 
Lass dir so viel Zeit wie du brauchst. =o)



> ui da hast du ja ne kleine Sammlungen angesammelt hoffen wir nur mal das es für alle nen gutes ende gibt


Ich hoffe nur der 3200+ und vorallem die Rams überleben. Denn die Rams sind super selten. Kein Wunder: 1,5-2-2-5@DDR400 Strandarttiming. 
Der Rest ist zum Verheizen da.


----------



## Moose83 (16. März 2011)

Vergiss auch nicht, alles rund um den CPU Sockel zu isolieren!


----------



## DasRegal (16. März 2011)

> Vergiss auch nicht, alles rund um den CPU Sockel zu isolieren!



 -> 





> Also das Mainboard isoliere ich mit Knetradiergummi und Armoflex.


Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Moose83 (16. März 2011)

Stopf auch so kleine Nischen zwischen Kondensatoren, usw. zu


----------



## Clawhammer (16. März 2011)

> Ich hoffe nur der 3200+ und vorallem die Rams überleben. Denn die Rams sind super selten. Kein Wunder: 1,5-2-2-5@DDR400 Strandarttiming.



Das sind fette timings kann man ja im prinzip gleich zu 1.1.1-3 laufen lassen


----------



## DasRegal (16. März 2011)

> Stopf auch so kleine Nischen zwischen Kondensatoren, usw. zu


Jap. Mache ich, aber kannst du ja dann alles nochmal in dem OC-Tagebuch überprüfen, welches ich dann eröffne. 



> Das sind fette timings kann man ja im prinzip gleich zu 1.1.1-3 laufen lassen


Ja, ich peile fsb 280 mit 1:1 cl 2-3-3-6 mit 3,0V an, aber ich denke das werden die Mobos nicht mitmachen.(Abit NF7-2 2.0 und Asus A7N8X deluxe)
Es sei denn ich bekomme noch irgendwo ein DFI NF2 Ultra B her. (selten^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrickclouds (16. März 2011)

updates zur kokü kommen, wenn ich was vorzeigen kann 
hab aber schon alles da was ich brauche.

so pingelig braucht man beim isolieren des boards nicht sein.
ich hab einfach bissi klopapier zwischen kokü und board gemacht. durch kondenswasser ist mir noch kein board gestorben. man merkt wenn es feucht wird, denn dann wird das system erstmal instabil 

sockel a cpus hab ich auch ne ganze menge hier und nen ocz kit mit ch-5 chips. die gehen auch gut bei cl2-2-2-11 auf dem abit nf7-s


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. März 2011)

...kann ich nur bestätigen. Bei einer Singlestage ist es nicht erforderlich, einen großen Bereich zu isolieren und bei sorgfältiger Vorgehensweise ist es - Hochsommer vielleicht mal außen vor - problemlos möglich mit Klopapier-Iso über 10 Stunden am Stück zu benchen.


----------



## DasRegal (16. März 2011)

Joa, ich wollte es auch nicht übertreiben, aber lieber ein bisschen mehr als zu wenig. ; )


> ...kann ich nur bestätigen. Bei einer Singlestage ist es nicht erforderlich, einen großen Bereich zu isolieren und bei sorgfältiger Vorgehensweise ist es - Hochsommer vielleicht mal außen vor - problemlos möglich mit Klopapier-Iso über 10 Stunden am Stück zu benchen.​


Alles kloar 


Sooo, da das Enermax NT angekommen ist konnte ich erstmal alle CPUs durchchecken. Ich bin sehr zufrieden.
Von 22 CPUs waren 18 voll funktionsfähig, 3 tot und einer ist mir direkt abgeraucht. =D


----------



## prost (19. März 2011)

Cool ich freue mich auf dein OC-Tagebuch. 
Ich will mir eig auch mal alte Hardware zum Verheizen unter Dice holen - Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Keygen (19. März 2011)

ah das lässt erinnerungen hochleben, welche taktrate willst du erreichen?


----------



## theLamer (19. März 2011)

Mach einfach mal den Railmod ran, sprich versorg den RAM direkt vom Netzteil mit 3,3V... geht ganz gut, hab ich bei meinem auch gemacht und zusätzlich die VTT gemoddet. Ich mein 3,3V geht noch (hab DDR1 teilweise 3,8V+ gegeben auf Sockel 939). Und bitte kein mimimi von irgendwelchen Leuten, die sagen, das zerstört die Hardware... es geht ja auch nur darum, dass das Ding solange hält, bis alles gebencht ist. Denn was nützt einem ein super behandeltes Board wenn man schlechte Ergebnisse wegen 2.8V RAMSpannung hat.


----------



## Patrickclouds (19. März 2011)

oder den ocz ddr booster. gibts manchmal für nen 10er in den marktplätzen oder bei ebay

so hier schonmal paar bilder vom stand der kokü.
wird grad auf dichtigkeit getestet.


----------



## Keygen (19. März 2011)

was fürn unterschied bringt kokü zu wakü?


----------



## Moose83 (19. März 2011)

Du kannst höhere Spannungen fahren und die CPU´s gehen höher.Selbst ohne Spannungserhöhung gehen die CPU´s höher, durch die Kälte


----------



## Keygen (19. März 2011)

hat er mehr kühlleistung?


----------



## Moose83 (20. März 2011)

Ja, du hast so 40-50 Grad Minus


----------



## Keygen (20. März 2011)

ach du heilige S.......! 40-50°C! und was ist mit den kosten?


----------



## Vaykir (20. März 2011)

ca 450 euro.

danach kommt dice (trocken eis, bzw co2 im festen agregatszustand) mit -70°C
dann cascade mit -100°C (2-3 fache kompressor phase)
dann ln2 und 5 stufige cascade mit -150 bis -190°C
dann lh (liquid helium) mit -250°C

wie du siehst sind wasser und luftkühlung von der umgebungstemp abhängig.


----------



## Berserker (20. März 2011)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Ja, ich peile fsb 280 mit 1:1 cl 2-3-3-6 mit 3,0V an, aber ich denke das werden die Mobos nicht mitmachen.(Abit NF7-2 2.0 und Asus A7N8X deluxe)
> Es sei denn ich bekomme noch irgendwo ein DFI NF2 Ultra B her. (selten^^)



280 wirst du selbst mit einem DFI Lanparty oder Infinity eher weniger erreichen. Habe hier schon etliche DFIs gehabt (10 St.) und keins hat mehr wie 265 gemacht. Auch die 3,0 Vdimm ist eher unrealistisch.  Die Abits machen eher 230 FSB,einige wenige 260. Auch die Asus Mobos sind nicht dafür bekannt einen hohen FSB zu fahren.  
Außerdem kannst du bei Sockel A die Latenz nicht niedriger als CL2 einstellen,deswegen nützt dir der CL 1,5 Ram eher wenig.


----------



## theLamer (21. März 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ca 450 euro.
> 
> danach kommt dice (trocken eis, bzw co2 im festen agregatszustand) mit -70°C
> dann cascade mit -100°C (2-3 fache kompressor phase)
> ...


Kokü/Cascade sind auch von der Umgebungstemperatur abhängig. Wenn du sie rausstellst bei -20°C kommt sie fast an DICE ran, meine zumindest... da is ja auch nen Radiator drin wo Wärme abgegeben wird


----------



## DasRegal (21. März 2011)

> Ich will mir eig auch mal alte Hardware zum Verheizen unter Dice holen


Hat echt Vorteile wenn man sich keine Gedanken machen muss ob etwas kaputt geht da es eh keinen Wert hat. 



> ah das lässt erinnerungen hochleben, welche taktrate willst du erreichen?


Alles was geht. Am besten wäre natürlich WR für jeden Prozessor



> Mach einfach mal den Railmod ran,...


Ich möchte mir den OCZ Booster holen. Wenn es den mal in der Bucht gibt schlag ich sofort zu. 



> So hier schonmal paar bilder vom stand der kokü.


Geil...sieht echt schon hammer aus. Ich kann mich vor Freude garnicht auf mein Abi konzentrieren. 



> 280 wirst du selbst mit einem DFI Lanparty oder Infinity eher weniger erreichen. Habe hier schon etliche DFIs gehabt (10 St.) und keins hat mehr wie 265 gemacht. Auch die 3,0 Vdimm ist eher unrealistisch. Die Abits machen eher 230 FSB,einige wenige 260. Auch die Asus Mobos sind nicht dafür bekannt einen hohen FSB zu fahren.
> Außerdem kannst du bei Sockel A die Latenz nicht niedriger als CL2 einstellen,deswegen nützt dir der CL 1,5 Ram eher wenig.


 
Also ich kann dir leider nicht ganz rechtgeben. Das Abit NF7-S schafft mit Mod Bios ohne Probleme 250Mhz+. Ohne Mod Bios läuft CR dauerhaft auf 1T und drosselt damit den max. FSB. Ich habe bis jetzt 270Mhz unter LuKü erreicht. 
Mit CL 1,5 wollte ich nur sagen wozu der Ram@Stock fähig ist. 3,0V Dram natürlich nur mit OCZ Booster, doch ob es was bring wird sich zeigen, da der Ram 270Mhz mit CL2-3-3-6 schafft. Cool wäre natürlich 270Mhz mit 2-2-2-11. Das Asus ist ganz klar totaler Mist. Aufgrund des fehlenden P4 12V Anschluss fehlt es einfach an Strom.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ich habe jetzt erstmal ein paar LuKü Ergebnisse hochgeladen.*

PiFast 3200+ 54,42 Sek.
SuperPI 3200+ 38,64 Sek.
wPrime 3200+ 1,03 Sek (@Win 7 =/ )
3D Mark 01 3200+ 23582 P
3D Mark 03 3200+ 18478 P
3D Mark 05 3200+ 8530 P
3d Mark 06 3200+ 4619 P
Aquamark 3200+ 74451 P


----------



## Moose83 (21. März 2011)

Grafikkarten brauchst du mit Sockel A nicht benchen, bringt nix. Dafür solltest du dir ein ASroch 4Core Vista holen und einen Dualcore mit hohem MultiDann kannst du AGP Karten benchen.


----------



## DasRegal (21. März 2011)

^^ Ich weis, dass es keine Punkte dafür gibt.  Trotzdem macht es Spaß zu sehen was möglich ist mit der zweit schnellsten Grafikkarte für Sockel A. (Schnellste: 7950gt /die ATI 3850er und 5670er haben starke Probleme mit dem NForce Chipsatz).
Die Grafikkarte ist außerdem wichtig für PC Mark 05 wenn ich den in meinem Leben nochmal zum laufen bekomme. (Stimmt doch oder? Bin mir nicht sicher, da ich nie einen Score hatte  )
Dieser Benchmark hat bei mir in den letzten 5 Jahren nämlich noch nie funktioniert. Egal auf welcher Hardware oder welchem BS.


----------



## Moose83 (21. März 2011)

Für den nimmst du am Besten Vista 32bit Und ein oder 2 SSD´s noch dazu, dann haste top 3.


----------



## DasRegal (21. März 2011)

Vista 32bit habe ich hier und ich besitze ein Samsung F4 Raid0. Mal schauen was so geht =D.

EDIT:
Vllt. gönne ich mir auch nochmal eine SSD zum benchen. Kann ja nicht schaden.


----------



## Moose83 (21. März 2011)

Zum Benchen brauchst du die nicht, aber für den PCMark schon.


----------



## DasRegal (21. März 2011)

Erspart mir aber Zeit beim Bootvorgang. Die 80er IDE HDD derzeit ist nicht so der Brenner. x) Und so viele Bluescreens wie ich bei der letzten Session gesehen habe... da ziehen sich die paar Sekunden bis Windoof hochgefahren ist ins Unendliche.


----------



## Moose83 (21. März 2011)

Kosten ja auch nicht mehr so viel die Dinger


----------



## Berserker (22. März 2011)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir leider nicht ganz rechtgeben. Das Abit NF7-S schafft mit Mod Bios ohne Probleme 250Mhz+. Ohne Mod Bios läuft CR dauerhaft auf 1T und drosselt damit den max. FSB. Ich habe bis jetzt 270Mhz unter LuKü erreicht.
> Mit CL 1,5 wollte ich nur sagen wozu der Ram@Stock fähig ist. 3,0V Dram natürlich nur mit OCZ Booster, doch ob es was bring wird sich zeigen, da der Ram 270Mhz mit CL2-3-3-6 schafft. Cool wäre natürlich 270Mhz mit 2-2-2-11. Das Asus ist ganz klar totaler Mist. Aufgrund des fehlenden P4 12V Anschluss fehlt es einfach an Strom.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=393101&d=1300719669


 
Naja,es gibt 2 Mod Bios. Eins für CR1 und eins für CR2. CR2 Bios würde ich direkt weg lassen,da CR2 viel zu viel Leistung kostet. Kann ja sein,dass dein 250 FSB schafft die Regel ist es,aber nicht. Glückwunsch,wenn du eins gefunden hast,das 250 macht ohne Mods. Hatte schon 5 Abits hier alle machten so 225-230 mit. 
Außerdem ist es einfacher mit dem 6er Multi 260+ hinzubekommen,probier das mal mit einem  8er oder 10er und größerem Multi. 

Wenn dein Ram und dein Mobo 270 schaffen sollte,warum benchst du dann beim 3200+ nur 235 FSB? Und wo schafft der Ram 270 mit 2-3-3-6? Auf Sockel A oder Athlon64?


----------



## DasRegal (22. März 2011)

> Naja,es gibt 2 Mod Bios. Eins für CR1 und eins für CR2. CR2 Bios würde ich direkt weg lassen,da CR2 viel zu viel Leistung kostet. Kann ja sein,dass dein 250 FSB schafft die Regel ist es,aber nicht. Glückwunsch,wenn du eins gefunden hast,das 250 macht ohne Mods. Hatte schon 5 Abits hier alle machten so 225-230 mit.
> Außerdem ist es einfacher mit dem 6er Multi 260+ hinzubekommen,probier das mal mit einem 8er oder 10er und größerem Multi.
> 
> Wenn dein Ram und dein Mobo 270 schaffen sollte,warum benchst du dann beim 3200+ nur 235 FSB? Und wo schafft der Ram 270 mit 2-3-3-6? Auf Sockel A oder Athlon64?



^^ Also mein Mainboard schafft natürlich nur mit CR2 die 270Mhz und einem Multi von 8. Die 235Mhz habe ich mit CR1 gebencht. Außerdem habe ich mit meinem Mainboard größer Probleme, was ich auch schon in einem Thread gepostet habe. Leider hat dieses Problem niemand anderes. Ich kann nur die Multis  8, 11, 11.5, 15 auswählen ansonsten macht mein NF7-S nichts mehr. Es scheint einen defekt zu haben. Die 270Mhz 2-3-3-6 habe ich auf einem 939 System erreicht und sollte ja auch nur aussagen zu was der RAM fähig ist.


----------



## Schnitzel (23. März 2011)

Ein Bruder im Geiste.Ich hab hier auch ne ganze Armada von Sockel A Prozessoren und ein NF7-S.
Gerade hab ich Zuwachs von zwei 1700er JUHIB bekommen und auch sonst hab ich ein paar gute Steppings hier liegen.
Insgesamt hab ich mittlerweile so 50 Stück hier.
Was momentan leider nicht dran sitzt ist die Kokü.
Für mich muß der Ghettochiller reichen.


----------



## DasRegal (30. März 2011)

> Ein Bruder im Geiste.Ich hab hier auch ne ganze Armada von Sockel A Prozessoren und ein NF7-S.
> Gerade hab ich Zuwachs von zwei 1700er JUHIB bekommen und auch sonst hab ich ein paar gute Steppings hier liegen.
> Insgesamt hab ich mittlerweile so 50 Stück hier.
> Was momentan leider nicht dran sitzt ist die Kokü.
> Für mich muß der Ghettochiller reichen.


Hey Schnitzel =D
habe schon gehört, dass du einige Athlons am start hast. Hast du alle oder fehlen dir noch welche?
Ghettochiller, warum auch nicht. Mein NF7-s scheint einen defekt zu haben. -.-  Das mit den Multis ist doch sehr hinderlich.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (30. März 2011)

Tritt das Problem mit den Multis bei jeder CPU auf?


----------



## Schnitzel (30. März 2011)

Mir fehlen auf jeden Fall noch welche, so komisch es klingen mag eher die ganz alten als die neueren.


> Mein NF7-s scheint einen defekt zu haben. -.- Das mit den Multis ist doch sehr hinderlich.


Wenns bei bemalten Durons ist dann könnte es auch daran liegen das die Striche keinen richtigen Kontakt herstellen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2011)

Ehe ihr euch verquatscht:
Denkt dran, dass Handel nur im Marktplatz erlaubt sind.


----------



## Schnitzel (31. März 2011)

No panic, please.


----------



## DasRegal (31. März 2011)

> No panic, please.


=D



> Mir fehlen auf jeden Fall noch welche, so komisch es klingen mag eher die ganz alten als die neueren.


Geht mir genau so. Gerade die normalen Athlons sind schwer zu finden. ich habe nur den Athlon 900.

EDIT:


> Wenns bei bemalten Durons ist dann könnte es auch daran liegen das die Striche keinen richtigen Kontakt herstellen.


Habe es mit einem Duron, einem Athlon, einem Sempron und einem Athlon XP getestet. Außerdem kann ich bei 200Mhz FSB nicht booten. =oD Bis 186Mhz FSB geht und dann erst wieder bei 210Mhz. Ich muss auch nach jedem Bluescreen das CMos resetten da sonst der USB/PS2 Controller nicht mehr gehen und ich nicht in das Bios komme bzw im Windows nichts auswählen kann. Das Mobo ist der Nerventod eines jeden Overclocker. Ich kaufe mir ein Neues. =D


----------



## Schnitzel (31. März 2011)

Ein Paar mehr hab ich schon.
Schwer sind die nicht unbedingt zu bekommen, aber ich seh nicht ein in der Bucht 1€ +4€ Versand dafür zu bezahlen.
Ich warte immer noch auf das Superschnäppchen, aber die größeren Pakete schnappen einem immer die Recycler vor der Nase weg.
Der Marktwert für den Anwender ist nämlich niedriger als das in ihm enthaltene Edelmetall.


----------



## DasRegal (31. März 2011)

> Ich warte immer noch auf das Superschnäppchen, aber die größeren Pakete schnappen einem immer die Recycler vor der Nase weg.


Ist auch meine Taktik.    Siehe Edit im anderen Post.


----------



## OCPerformance (3. April 2011)

Berserker schrieb:


> Naja,es gibt 2 Mod Bios. Eins für CR1 und eins für CR2. CR2 Bios würde ich direkt weg lassen,da CR2 viel zu viel Leistung kostet. Kann ja sein,dass dein 250 FSB schafft die Regel ist es,aber nicht. Glückwunsch,wenn du eins gefunden hast,das 250 macht ohne Mods. Hatte schon 5 Abits hier alle machten so 225-230 mit.
> Außerdem ist es einfacher mit dem 6er Multi 260+ hinzubekommen,probier das mal mit einem  8er oder 10er und größerem Multi.
> 
> Wenn dein Ram und dein Mobo 270 schaffen sollte,warum benchst du dann beim 3200+ nur 235 FSB? Und wo schafft der Ram 270 mit 2-3-3-6? Auf Sockel A oder Athlon64?




Mein bemoddetes A7n8x E-Dluxe hat mit BH-5 die 260 gemacht ging bis 2,088 Volt dann kam die OVP.

Mein bestes DFi was damals schrott ging macht 270. für FSB 270 bei den BH-5 brauchste min 3,7 Volt bei dem DFI.


----------

